# CCEMTParamedic class on line



## Ana (Jan 22, 2012)

I want to know how credible they are! Do you have any info about it?


----------



## TheGodfather (Jan 23, 2012)

Which are you referring to? I wasn't aware there were any..

UMBC's CCEMT-P is not offered online, and the Iowa curriculum requires hospital contact hours (which leads me to believe that isn't offered online either)


----------



## Ana (Jan 23, 2012)

I Have just finish school and would like to know if someone ever took on line classes. I am actually Trying to get info from others experience and see if I could take it online


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel like I read about one somewhere, I don't remember where though sorry. 

Just wondering, why not take a class? I'm guessing none are near you or they don't jive with your schedule?


----------



## Ana (Jan 23, 2012)

I have no time! But some of my classmates engaged critical care school even before our class finishes! I wonder if would give me more tools aside more field experience!


----------



## MedicBender (Jan 23, 2012)

Creighton has an online program, not to sure about how they handle hospital hours. According to my supervisor it's nationally recognized. 

Here's a link to the website

www.creighton.edu/ems/courses/ccponline/index.php


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 23, 2012)

While I'm not a fan of the "wait till you've got some experience" route for medic school, I'm afraid the majority of new paramedics have no business being the lead provider on a true CCT patient. 

If you want to really attend a legit CCT program, look for a clinical component. Learning about the stuff in abstract us fine, but not particularly conducive to doing it competently.


----------



## Ana (Jan 23, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> While I'm not a fan of the "wait till you've got some experience" route for medic school, I'm afraid the majority of new paramedics have no business being the lead provider on a true CCT patient.
> 
> If you want to really attend a legit CCT program, look for a clinical component. Learning about the stuff in abstract us fine, but not particularly conducive to doing it competently.



I agree! There is other classes I am able to take before I think about being critical provider of any sort but when i don't think it hurts to get some info first! Right now I don't have much time and I am just seeking ways to improve myself while gaining experience! I am positive it will not happen quick and I am patient! Thank you!


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 23, 2012)

Most all cct classes I have seen require at least a year or two of Medic experience to take the class.


----------



## Ana (Jan 23, 2012)

MedicBender said:


> Creighton has an online program, not to sure about how they handle hospital hours. According to my supervisor it's nationally recognized.
> 
> Here's a link to the website
> 
> www.creighton.edu/ems/courses/ccponline/index.php



I saw this website and it is interesting! I can at least have an idea of the preparation and all other requirements I have to accomplish before taking this class! Thank you


----------



## Ana (Jan 23, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Most all cct classes I have seen require at least a year or two of Medic experience to take the class.



See...I don't know that! But it is not all of them! In my class some were taking before class end...thank u


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 25, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Most all cct classes I have seen require at least a year or two of Medic experience to take the class.



As does the Creighton program. 
_
Requirements: Current paramedic license or registered nurse; Healthcare Provider BLS and ACLS; and, minimum of one year active pre-hospital experience. Trauma course completion (PHTLS, ITLS, TNCC or TNATC), pediatric course completion (PALS, NRP, PEPP, PPC, or ENPC), and a medical life support course (AMLS) are all strongly recommended. _ 

The skill assessment portion of the program is performed on campus; there is a 36 hour CCU/ICU rotation as well. The only difference seems to be that the didactic portion is completed on line. And as a student who has does well with online programs in the past, this may be what I’m looking for.


----------



## chardwan (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks for posting the specifics on the creighton program. sounds like an interesting approach.


----------



## AirMed44 (Apr 8, 2012)

If you have any questions about the Creighton online Critical Care Paramedic program, I would be more than happy to answer them. I have some experience with the program.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 8, 2012)

AirMed44 said:


> If you have any questions about the Creighton online Critical Care Paramedic program, I would be more than happy to answer them. I have some experience with the program.



I'd like to hear about your experience with the program. Tell us everything!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 8, 2012)

I want my CCT as soon as I possibly can! At my service we have no CCT trucks! All medics take vents, multiple drips, etc! 

I would feel more comfortable having my CCT! But I have a year! Till I have to worry about that!


----------



## AirMed44 (Apr 8, 2012)

Let me just preface anything I say about Creighton is with some bias.  I graduated from there 13 years ago as a paramedic.  Also, I am currently the critical care coordinator who oversees the online critical care paramedic program.  I will try to just present the information and not make it a sales pitch in this forum. 

The course consists of 12 didactic modules.  Each module contains a required reading section, video podcasts of live classroom lecture captures, a homework assignment, a discussion board and a quiz.  Participants tell us it takes 8 - 20 hours to complete each module.  Beyond those modules, there is an invasive skills lab that we do primarily in Omaha.  Based on number of participants in certain areas, we have taken the lab to other places too.  It's on a Saturday and you usually know at least 3 months in advance.  There is also a clinical component where we have you do 36 hours of ICU or CCU clinical time.  With the participant's help, we try to facilitate this close to their home.  Some people choose to do the clinicals around the lab time which is completely acceptable.  Then the course has a final exam to complete.  All tests, quizzes and materials are online.

That is the course in a nutshell.  Most participants in the course love it and we literally have students from all over the world.  We have had people from Australia, England, Ireland and many more.  If you would like more information, please message me and I would be more than happy to send you more information.  I don't want this to be an advertisement in this forum, but I would be happy to chat more with anyone about it!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 8, 2012)

*re*

Any idea what the 1st pass success on the  CCP-C / FPC exam is of your grad's?  Would be worth taking it just for prep if geared for it.


----------



## AirMed44 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, official numbers from anyone is impossible because currently BCCTPC will not release that data to education institutions, which in my opinion is completely fine.  Everything is by word of mouth from our course participants.  So far, everyone we know of that has taken the FP-C or CCP-C exam from our courses has passed on the first time.  Like I said, it is just what we hear and not official data.  I have taken both the CCP-C and FP-C exams and I think we do a pretty good job of preparing you for those exams.  Again, just my humble opinion.  Thanks!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2012)

What's the cost? Can you share that info on the forum?


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd like to know cost as well. Also, are there specific start dates, or do you start whenever you sign up.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 9, 2012)

I think financial specifics should be reserved for PM for now. This is a great thread with a lot of useful info in it and AirMed44 has done a great job of providing info without making it sound like an advertisement so lets not make it hard for him to continue doing that.


----------



## AirMed44 (Apr 9, 2012)

Google will lead you to all that information or you can PM me. Thanks bigbaldguy!


----------

